# Mighty quiet!



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Aren't you guys doing anything with your tractors? Digging them out from the winter? Plowing up the garden? Making your first mowing of the season? 



I used my AC916 to haul a bunch of debris from my remodeling job in the kitchen but got rained out when it came time to mow yesterday evening. 

Tell us what you have been doing.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I've tilled several folk's garden plots but every time you get ready to plant it either rains or gets cold enough for frost.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have been installing a new rear entry door this weekend, and servicing a Simplicity Colt ztr not much tractor time for me.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been building a road and doing some thinning of our land.....with the tractah!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Tractor setting until mud season over,by of the looks of weather lately couple plus weeks.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Box bladed a ( friends) neighbours badly rutted 1/4 mile driveway he asked how much I wanted to get paid, I Said nothing, you're a mate. He gave me a bottle of scotch.
Then I spent time picking up 7 or 8 front bucket loads of deadfall timber to load next to where the bonfire will become 1st May when the fire danger period is over...


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Still waiting to get at my garden. The old John Deere 100 is itching to pull the disc and break that winter top off the sand ground. Doesn't help with a full week of rain.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I mowed my lawn late this afternoon with my 3414s. I was threatening rain all day but it held off long enough for me to do the deed. I love the smell of newly mown grass in the spring.


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

For the last few days I've been using my International 574 to move a couple of old shacks from where they've been for 40 years to the middle of one of our fields for burning them. Used the bucket to lift up one end, stuff some logs under them for rollers, then chain up and drive away slowly. Need to stop every so often and take the back log and put it up front so the shack keeps moving.

Still not quite done - another couple of days, and then I'll through a lot of junk on the pile and torch it up...

oldguychuck


----------

